# Incomplete Capsule Endoscopy?



## MoonSad137 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello,
I had a very rare thing happen last week!  We are in California and had a Medicare patient come into the office for a small bowel capsule endoscopy.  Patient was hooked up, swallowed the capsule and everything seemed fine.  Patient goes home and about an hour and a half later they call and say that they've coughed up the camera!  We advised patient to swallow the camera again.  

Well when doctor read the capsule endoscopy video he documented:

"PROCEDURE INFO & FINDINGS: The capsule was delayed in the pharynx and stomach for a prolonged period.  No small bowel lesions were identified.  The capsule did not reach the cecum.

SUMMARY & RECOMMENDATIONS: Incomplete study.  Consider abdominal xray to r/o retained capsule and then repeat capsule study (possibly with EGD assistance)."

Obviously this is an incomplete study and should be billed with a modifier 52.  I thought I'd share the interesting story!


----------



## bethdeak (Sep 10, 2013)

I've seen reports, where they, transition- ahem, out too quickly to capture enough images for the doctor to interpret.


----------

